# 3rd Annual Sun City Festival Balloon Festival & BBQ Cook



## Greg Rempe (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds like a great time, Mike!  Wish I could make it out...wanna sponsor me?  LOL!!


----------



## Thom Emery (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep we will be there again


----------

